# Đánh giá 3 lò nướng Panasonic, Electrolux, Sanaky : Lò nướng loại nào tốt ?



## uyenlam

Một chiếc lò nướng thiết kế đẹp và tiện dụng không những góp phần tô điểm cho căn bếp nhà bạn mà còn giúp gia đình bạn có những món ăn ngon miệng và vui vẻ! Tuy nhiên, việc chọn mua lò nướng loại nào tốt cũng không phải một việc đơn giản. Trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay, lò nướng Panasonic , Electrolux và lò nướng Sanaky là 3 lò nướng được ưa chuộng nhất. Vậy lò nướng nào tốt, tiết kiệm điện, giá rẻ ? Hãy cùng chúng tôi đánh giá ngay nhé!

*1. Lò nướng Panasonic*

**Ưu điểm:*

Lò nướng Panasonic có các chức năng nướng, hâm nóng, rã đông thức ăn.
Được làm từ chất liệu cao cấp, bền bỉ, an toàn cho người sử dụng.
Dễ dàng vệ sinh, lau chùi.
Mặt kính thủy tinh, trong suốt, giúp bạn có thể quan sát tình trạng thức ăn.
Kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn cùng với nhiều tính năng tiện lợi như phát chuông báo và tự động ngắt khi thức ăn đã chín.
Đa dạng mức giá cả để bạn có thể lựa chọn.
Có chế độ đối lưu tùy tầm giá
Có chế độ cài đặt sẵn món ăn
…
_

_
_Lò nướng Panasonic_​
**Nhược điểm:*

Không đa dạng dung tích bằng các hãng lò nướng giá rẻ khác
Giá thành tương đối đắt.
…
Một số model lò nướng Panasonic được ưa chuộng như: lò nướng panasonic nu-sc100wyue, lò nướng panasonic nb-h3800sra 38 lít, lò nướng panasonic nt-gt1wra,… các dung tích được lựa chọn là 9 lít, 15 lít, 38 lít và 42 lít…

*2. Lò nướng Electrolux*

**Ưu điểm:*

Thiết kế chắc chắn, an toàn và dễ sử dụng
Có nhiều chế độ nướng khác nhau phù hợp với nhu cầu của các thành viên trong gia đình
Có quạt đối lưu tùy tầm giá
Có nhiều chế độ cài đặt sẵn món ăn
Dễ sử dụng và vệ sinh
…
**Nhược điểm:*

Giá thành cao
Các loại lò nướng cố định ví dụ lò nướng âm thường được lắp cố định nên không thể di chuyển, khó vệ sinh cũng như bảo trì, sửa chữa.
…

_

_
_Lò nướng electrolux eot38mbb_​
Một số model lò nướng Electrolux được ưa chuộng như: lò nướng electrolux eot38mbb, lò nướng Electrolux EOT30MXC 30 lít, lò nướng Electrolux EOT38DXB 38 lít,…

*3. Lò nướng Sanaky*

**Ưu điểm:*

Giá thành rẻ
Nhiều mẫu mã, đa dạng dung tích đặc biệt là dung tích lớn 50l, 80l và 120l…
Một số dòng sản phẩm mới của Sanaky được trang bị cửa kính 2 lớp, giữ nhiệt tốt hơn giúp thức ăn mau chín.
Có quạt đối lưu
…

_

_
_Lò nướng Sanaky_​
**Nhược điểm:*

Nhiệt độ của lò nướng Sanaky thường không ổn định nên phải canh điều chỉnh nhiệt độ chuẩn thường xuyên
…
Một số model lò nướng Sanaky nổi bật như: lò nướng sanaky vh3599s2d 35 lít, lò nướng thủy tinh Sanaky VH 158D Màu Đỏ 15 lít, lò nướng thuỷ tinh Sanaky 158T 15 lít,…

*Nhận định*: Nhìn chung lò nướng Electrolux và Panasonic là thương hiệu uy tín và vẫn được nhiều người tiêu dùng đặc biệt các bà nội trợ tin tưởng lựa chọn. Còn riêng với các lò nướng dung tích lớn thì nên chọn lò nướng Sanaky.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

